# Table lamp cord lenght?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

6'

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

velezl said:


> What is the lenght of a table lamp according to the NEC?
> This quiestion was ask on my master exam.


I don't think the code book specifies a table lamp cord length. But receptacle spacing is based on a 6' lamp cord.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I don't think the code book specifies a table lamp cord length. But receptacle spacing is based on a 6' lamp cord.



Ditto.


----------

